# 5/20 Murfreesboro, TN Meca Event



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

Are any SQ guys from this board going to be there?

If so I would really like to see / hear your setup.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm planning on being there but I don't think my system is one you want to listen to. I've been in 2 contests and my scores went from bad to worse. Hopefully more people will show up.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

depends I got this one or one in Ohio same day....

decisions....


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Guess I will be the only one there today.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

Yea we decided not to go as it doesn't seem like there were going to be any SQ systems to hear / see.

I really want to hear some different front stages as I think mine could def be better and I want to hear something that inspires me to redo mine.

Have fun there Bubba


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I think "D" from Team AP is going, I know he did a show in SC yesterday also.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think a few others besides myself are pretty much chilling out until the Vinny in July. I will not be attending any parking lot meets during the summer. Way too hot!
/whimp


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I would go down there to check you out. but my kid just Graduated from HS, so I'm stuck on the grill today.. Enjoy, and drink lots of fluid, it's going to be another crazy day..


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> I think a few others besides myself are pretty much chilling out until the Vinny in July. I will not be attending any parking lot meets during the summer. Way too hot!
> /whimp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.




What is the Vinny in July?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's a comp in Lebanon every year in July. Usually has a good turnout. It's covered. Named after the main judge, Vinny, since he's the one hosting it. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Just listened to Vinny's truck and it sounds amazing. Never heard a tweeterless system before. Wow!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

crispin said:


> Yea we decided not to go as it doesn't seem like there were going to be any SQ systems to hear / see.
> 
> I really want to hear some different front stages as I think mine could def be better and I want to hear something that inspires me to redo mine.
> 
> Have fun there Bubba


You join MECA....go to events and get feedback from the judges as well as listen to other cars. That score sheet is a good way to find your weak points. Get to as many shows as you can and get as many different opinions on your system. Your scores will go up and your system will get better.

Just a thought......LOL

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> Just listened to Vinny's truck and it sounds amazing. Never heard a tweeterless system before. Wow!


Steve said it sounded pretty damn good when he finished building Vinny's system. I'm guessing Steve tuned it since Vinny told me he hasn't done any tuning in a very long time. I'd like to have a listen to it since we all talked about what to do when I was at Steve's show. Vinny and I both have basically the same truck and I use a 3-way front stage with tweets in the a pillars. I guess I'll have to wait until The Vinny to hear it.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I've done the tweeterless route. I went back to the tweeters. But that's just me.

Chuck


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I was great to meet everyone at this event. It had been a long time since i had competed and did not know what to expect. I really enjoyed the MECA format and look forward to future events. Now it's time to take the score sheet and get back to tuning.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

tnaudio said:


> I was great to meet everyone at this event. It had been a long time since i had competed and did not know what to expect. I really enjoyed the MECA format and look forward to future events. Now it's time to take the score sheet and get back to tuning.


That's the way it works. Welcome back to the lanes.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I've done the tweeterless route. I went back to the tweeters. But that's just me.
> 
> Chuck


agreed.

I'm going to have to pick Vinny's brain next time I see him.


----------



## crispin (May 23, 2011)

stereo_luver said:


> You join MECA....go to events and get feedback from the judges as well as listen to other cars. That score sheet is a good way to find your weak points. Get to as many shows as you can and get as many different opinions on your system. Your scores will go up and your system will get better.
> 
> Just a thought......LOL
> 
> Chuck


We are thinking about doing that for next year.


I am buying a different car for my GF to drive and I am planning on a new system focused on SQ.

My current system is more of a really loud system that sounds clear, not really a SQ system.

I wish I had driven up there today but it is over an hour away from my house and I didn't want to drive up there and just see more SPL cars.

I will go to another event soon and hopefully meet a member or 2 from this forum there.


----------

